# [mount] Lecteur reseau windows

## Aachen_france

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes vos reponces deja...

Voila j'ai un serveur samba, qui me partage plusieurs disques sur mon reseau workgroup... 

J'ai une station de travail sous windows, auquel je partage un dossier...

Je voudrais monter le disques de windows (par le reseau) dans mon gentoo /mnt/windows/... Je ne pense pas qu'il faudrais faire ca en auto au demarage, car qd le gentoo demare, le windows n'est pas forcement allumer...

Une idee? ou un post de reference? je n'ai rien trouver encore...

merci 

a+ aachen

----------

## Poch

Salut,

Je pense (mais sans aucune certitude) que smbmount devrait pouvoir t'aider...

Jette un coup d'oeil de ce cote la.

P.

----------

## Aachen_france

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta reponce... 

ok c'est bon j'ai reussi avec un

```
mount -t smbfs //Windows/partage/ mnt/windows 
```

Encore merci 

a+ aachen

----------

## PabOu

Attention de bien démonter AVANT d'éteindre le windows.

Linux est tres capricieux (et super chiant) avec les mounts réseau (nfs/smbfs) qui disparaissent sans umount préalable

----------

## Aachen_france

merci de vos reponce,

Oui je sais qu'il y a une probleme avec ca...

COmment je pourrai faire pour que tout soit en auto...

demontage lorsque que j'eteint le windows... et remontage lorsque le windows redemare?

a+ aachen

----------

## PabOu

 *Aachen_france wrote:*   

> COmment je pourrai faire pour que tout soit en auto...
> 
> demontage lorsque que j'eteint le windows... et remontage lorsque le windows redemare?

 

Je n'y ai jamais pensé, mais ca m'intéresse aussi.

Sans toucher au windows, on ne peut pas détecter quand il va s'allumer/s'éteindre.

On ne peut le faire qu'après coup (avec un ping par exemple).

----------

## lesourbe

[url=http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Auto_mount_filesystems_(AUTOFS)]ca doit pouvoir vous aider[/url]

----------

## cooldje

Bonjour,

tu peut aussi utiliser le mount -t cifs qui est semble-t il le remplaçant de smbfs.

En ce qui me concerne j'ai pas mal de soucis avec smbfs, (voir erreur kernel concernant smb lorsque des share windows sont montés sous linux)

et entre autre, cela me provoquait des soucis de lock de fichiers sur le serveur windows qui partagait les données.

----------

## Aachen_france

Merci pour vso reponce....

Je cherche encore pour le trcu en auto... 

En attendant je fait ca en manuel...

De toute facon j'ai aussi un lien dynamic sur un fichier qui point vers ce partage windows... donc je devrais le refaire a chaque boot de windows ou linux..

Si vous avez des sols, je suis prenneue

merci

a+ aachen

----------

## cooldje

 *Quote:*   

> Attention de bien démonter AVANT d'éteindre le windows.
> 
> Linux est tres capricieux (et super chiant) avec les mounts réseau (nfs/smbfs) qui disparaissent sans umount préalable

 

Comme le dit PaBou, voilà le problème en ce qui concerne ce genre de mount (surtout avec windows)

Mais pour que cela soit auto, c'est possible d'ajouter ça au /etc/fstab, ou alors créer ton propre script de démarrage/arrêt dans /etc/init.d que tu ajoutera à la liste des services.

si tu cherche sur le net , automount + smbfs ou cifs + fstab, tu devrai pouvoir trouver des infos.

Un des soucis, c'est que tu met le login/pass en clair dans le fstab.

a+

----------

## PabOu

l'url de lesourbe semble très bien pour résoudre ce problème.

Néanmoins, si le réseau ou la machine distante tombe lors d'un accès.. ca reste toujours problématique.

Et puis, l'auto-mount, ca fait auto-umount aussi ? Si non, ca ne règle pas du tout le problème :/

----------

## lesourbe

 *Quote:*   

> The --timeout option in auto.master tells the automounter to unmount the file systems after (in this case) 5 seconds of inactivity. 

 

tiré du lien que j'ai donné  :Wink: 

----------

## apocryphe

moi j'utilise quelque chose de plus performant je crois que smb

mount -t cifs -o username=USER,password=PASS //192.168.1.100/DiskC /mnt/DiskC

cifs est plus performant jcrois... // a verifier

----------

## PabOu

pour faire simple, smbfs = win9x, cifs = winNT

donc oui, cifs est plus "performant".

Mais avec linux, il est sensible aux mêmes problèmes cités plus haut.. ce n'est pas un problème situé dans un protocole..

----------

## anigel

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> donc oui, cifs est plus "performant".

 

Disons que le gros intérêt du protocole CIFS réside dans son support préliminaire des ACL "type NT". C'est indispensable pour aboutir à une intégration satisfaisante des postes Linux en environnement Windows... Bientôt...  :Wink: 

----------

## palatin

Automount ça marche plutot bien pour ce problème, en mettant un timeout faible (dans /etc/autofs/auto.master), mais il suffit qu'un prog accède à un des reps en partage (bash positionné dans le rep ou alors nautilus) pour que le umount ne se fasse plus. Dans ce cas il ne reste plus que les magic syskeys pour arrêter correctement l'ordi.

Une solution à explorer serait l'utilisation du lazy unmount pour ce genre de partages, mais je ne sais pas du tout comment ça marche et si c'est applicable.

EDIT : Après pêche aux infos, il semblerait que la version 5 (compatible avec le noyau 2.6.17) de automount fasse du lazy unmount, et possède un script pour les partages samba. Cette version 5 inclut un ebuild dans le tarball.

----------

## Aachen_france

Bonjour,

Je me permet juste de deterrer ce message, car j'ai un probleme maintenant avec le mountage...  En effet, j'avais reussi donc a monter toutes mes partitions du reseaux (4 venant d'un gentoo "samba" et 2 venant d'un xp) mais j'ai eu une coupure de courant est la, il a donc rebooter, mais il ne veux plus rien entendre des montages.... il ne veux plus remonter mes disques... certe je ne les ai pas demonte... comment faire maintenant...

Ha, je voulais savoir si qq1 aurait deja fonctionner avec un simple script... je crois que je prefere, car en plus il pourrais etre utiliser pour monter tous les paratge reseau du workgroup par exemple....

merci de vos reponces

a+ aachen

----------

